# Trespassing



## Surveymisfit (Jan 16, 2019)

In Novemer last year served my now ex boyfriend. And tenant with 30 days notice to vacate my apartment. He evicted within the 30 days and was removed from the lease a few days later. 
He is a recovering addict & had started using again. Since being evicted he has continued every week, every 2 weeks to knocking on my door wanting help with whatever issue he has created at the time. I spoke with the apartment manager who stated she would remove him if found on property. Problem is he comes at a time when he can go undetected. He was removed by police once but I feel it will be quite some time before he gets the message. I know I can apply for restraining order but in the meantime what do police have the authority to do. Can I call them to remove him each time. Can they arrest him if he continues showing up to property.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

You answered your own question. If he shows up to your home and starts to harass annoy or disturb your peace call 911. Also look into a RO.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Trespassing at residential properties can become very tricky, especially for a former tenant. Depending on what he claims, true or not, may prevent the police from taking action on the trespass issue. Get an R/O, there will be absolutely no gray area on whether or not he can there.


----------

